# X-Trail in the USA



## percyhoward (May 5, 2009)

I'm moving to the US, and was wondering if there was anybody here who lives in the US and drives an X-Trail that is legally registered in the US. I've got a 2003 SE, and I've been told the car doesn't meet safety standards, but I've also heard that sometimes modifications can be made.

Before I have to sell it in Canada or Mexico, that is.


----------

